# TMI!!! Very VERY watery CM 8DPO



## cathgibbs

Hi all,


I had a bath about 2 hours ago and half later i notcied some leakage from downstairs so just assumed it was water from the bath but now im having it quite a bit lol its exactly like wter but with a creamy/lotiony look!? 

has anyone else had this and gone on to get a BFP? cxx


----------



## Samstah33

I'm anywhere from 4-6 dpo and I had cramping as if ovulation/ af was coming then I woke up and around 9am had watery cm. I also got a pimple on my lower right cheek! AF isn't due until June 11 0r 12th! Ugh :)


----------



## cluckerduckie

I am experiencing watery cm. It is tinged a trace amount of yellow. Not so much white. I am 7dpo and getting some hard to explain muscle spasms. Something just feels odd. Hoping that by Thursday I can start testing. :)


----------



## DrgnFly521

I have been very much wondering about the watery CM this month!! I am almost at the end of my TWW...and almost every month we've TTC I had the creamy abundant CM and ALWAYS got BFN's with AF showing up.

This month though...since about 5-6 dpo (I think) I have been having watery CM!! This is NOT normal for me at all!! I have been charting for almost the past year and its always been the same until now. 

I am hoping this is a good sign for me!! AF is scheduled for this weekend but I am praying like crazy that it does NOT show up!!

This gives me some hope!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I had my bfp yesterday so I think it may be a good sign  xxx


----------



## marley_meg

I'm in the same boat. Today is 6dpo and I've had watery cm since I had my IUI last Thursday. I also had ewcm a couple days ago which threw me off a little. Trying my best not to symptom check. This TWW is driving me crazy!!

Congrats cath on you bfp!!! :)


----------



## DrgnFly521

marley_meg said:


> I'm in the same boat. Today is 6dpo and I've had watery cm since I had my IUI last Thursday. I also had ewcm a couple days ago which threw me off a little. Trying my best not to symptom check. This TWW is driving me crazy!!
> 
> Congrats cath on you bfp!!! :)

Its driving me crazy too!! Especially with such differences this month. The watery CM has really thrown me for a loop. 
Although I am trying not to get my hopes up...I just know I will be heartbroken again if AF does show up. Been TTC way too long and with DH having low count it makes me scared to death we wont have any children together. I'd be blessed to have just 1 with him. 

Still have b/w 1 - 4 days left for AF to show up. It usually changes month to month by a day or two. 

:dust:


----------



## marley_meg

DrgnFly521 said:


> marley_meg said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Today is 6dpo and I've had watery cm since I had my IUI last Thursday. I also had ewcm a couple days ago which threw me off a little. Trying my best not to symptom check. This TWW is driving me crazy!!
> 
> Congrats cath on you bfp!!! :)
> 
> Its driving me crazy too!! Especially with such differences this month. The watery CM has really thrown me for a loop.
> Although I am trying not to get my hopes up...I just know I will be heartbroken again if AF does show up. Been TTC way too long and with DH having low count it makes me scared to death we wont have any children together. I'd be blessed to have just 1 with him.
> 
> Still have b/w 1 - 4 days left for AF to show up. It usually changes month to month by a day or two.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


Well I will have my FX for you. Keep us updated either way!


----------



## cathgibbs

What are your outcomes ladies?? xxx


----------



## cluckerduckie

cathgibbs said:


> What are your outcomes ladies?? xxx

Got a bfp a week ago! :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay!!! I think the watery CM is a sign!! congrats hun! xxx


----------

